# Can't decide which board to buy = / ride, rome, gnu.....



## Guest (Nov 22, 2007)

hi, i cant decide which board to pick: ride fleetwood 161W, 

rome manual 162W or a GNU CHB 161W. i was going to get ride

RX bindings for the bord. i live in Ontario Canada im 6" 

weighing about 220Lbs and size 13 boot. this is my first 

board and im sort of a beginner the 

fleetwood seemed to be have the best tech from 

its linear carbon laminates but it is also the most 

expensive. id like to hear your opinion on which board to 

pick and WHY? is it necessary to see the boards in 

person(only seen fleetwood)and do i need to try on bindings? 

if i bought them online, do i need to do set-up and waxing, 

ect. do u know any good sites that give deals?


(i forgot to state that i am going to do freeride, if that helps, also i put my text in double-space )


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I always have to stand up for Rome. I've had two of their boards and I am not disappointed at all.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2007)

do u kno if ride rx's on a rome and are i believe u have or have had rome bindings before (are they good and are they metal)


----------

